# Jd 720



## nuttyfarmgirl (Mar 5, 2012)

Now my hubby has an oil question; what type of oil trans and power-troll? He thinks trans is 80w, and power-troll 10w30, any suggestions? Thanks!!


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

He is following Manufacturer specs in with that one.......Is is All-fuel, LP, or Diesel????


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Transmission is fine on 80W or 90W.....Depending on your climate....If you are in the really warmer areas I would used 90W


----------

